# IKKA Information



## Mark Weiser (Oct 27, 2004)

This may have been asked before I am sure. How does one contact the IKKA? I had some questions to ask.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry to be the one to let you know, but the IKKA is in remission for a while & the main Pasadena school closed it's doors. You may be able to get hold of Edmund Parker, Jr. at his website:

http://KenpoCards.com

  -Michael


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 27, 2004)

That is unfortunate to hear. However I guess nothing last forever. It is sad to hear about the Pasadena School. Is it still up for rent? It would be interesting to have another Senior or someone in EPAK reopen the school.  I did call and left a message at that number. I will let you all know what I found out. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 27, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Is it still up for rent?



Nope. Sometimes it's better to let things run their natural course. I miss the Pasadena Studio, but with everything happening the way that it did I think it was time for it to close.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Ed Parker Jr. he is a very insight and bright also honest and friendly. The IKKA is as Mike put it currently in Flux due to personal circumstances. 

Additional information he gave me about the future of Kenpo was very encouraging. I for one would be happy to assist him in his plans by supporting him with his Kenpo Cards project by purchasing them and using them as training aids for Schools.


----------



## Seig (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a set of the cards and have to say, I am impressed. Although, I have to admit, I got a good belly laugh on some of the wording on the back.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 28, 2004)

Is the really wishfull thinking, or, is the IKKA, realistically dead? If so, that's truly a shame, hope that's not the case.


----------



## Seig (Oct 28, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Is the really wishfull thinking, or, is the IKKA, realistically dead? If so, that's truly a shame, hope that's not the case.


From what I understand it is in suspended animation at this time. What will eventually become of it? Only time will tell.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Is the really wishfull thinking, or, is the IKKA, realistically dead? If so, that's truly a shame, hope that's not the case.


 As a long time direct personal student of the Late Senior GrandMaster Ed Parker, I can say that I am also sad, but as in life, these things do happen.  

 The good news is... that there are several of us out there that are truly dedicated to teaching the total curriculum of Ed Parker's American Kenpo!! The Art is in good shape!  

 So find a good instructor and forge ahead........

 :asian:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 28, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> As a long time direct personal student of the Late Senior GrandMaster Ed Parker
> :asian:


Say that 3 times fast.

DarK LorD


----------



## ward kenpo (Oct 28, 2004)

The initals of the I.K.K.A. are dead but not the people who were part of it, Check out ikkfederation.com.
we are bigger than a set of letters.
John,


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 28, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Say that 3 times fast.
> 
> DarK LorD


:lol: Thanks Dark Lord, I needed that!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 28, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Nope. Sometimes it's better to let things run their natural course. I miss the Pasadena Studio, but with everything happening the way that it did I think it was time for it to close.


What course would that be Mr. Lear? A seroius question here.

No, I'm not being a wise guy here. (You know me, just a different handle here, for security reasons, believe it, or not)


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 28, 2004)

From what Ed Parker Jr. shared with me there is a reason behind the cards. He acknowledges the fact that the IKKA may never be the same as when his father had it. But Ed Parker Jr. has some great plans for EPAKS.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 29, 2004)

Does anyone know of a legitimate kenpo instructor in the Boston Ma. area, that truly knows the ins and outs of kenpo?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## D_Brady (Oct 29, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a legitimate kenpo instructor in the Boston Ma. area, that truly knows the ins and outs of kenpo?
> Thanks for the help.



Ms Cogliandro is an 8th degree and is very good, her school is based in Revere. :asian:


----------



## TChase (Oct 29, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a legitimate kenpo instructor in the Boston Ma. area, that truly knows the ins and outs of kenpo?
> Thanks for the help.


It depends on what you're looking for and how far you're willing to travel.  The best Kenpo school in the New England area in my opinion is located just over the border in NH.  It would probably be 45-60mins from Boston.  But if you insist on being close to Boston, Ms. Cogliandro as stated before would not be a bad choice. 

-Tom


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 29, 2004)

> Does anyone know of a legitimate kenpo instructor in the Boston Ma. area, that truly knows the ins and outs of kenpo?



By far Steve White in Manchester, NH. He is about an hour north from Boston.
He is a student of Mr. Lee Wedlake, (student of SGM Parker). He has also studied concurrently with Huk Planas. Check out his site NECKF


----------



## TChase (Oct 29, 2004)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> By far Steve White in Manchester, NH. He is about an hour north from Boston.
> He is a student of Mr. Lee Wedlake, (student of SGM Parker). He has also studied concurrently with Huk Planas. Check out his site NECKF


That's not the one I was talking about but that wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 31, 2004)

There is also Dr. Len Brassard from Fitchburg, MA (about a 1 hour drive from Boston). He is a student of Mr. White's. Check his school out at Dr. Len's Kenpo Page


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 9, 2004)

TChase said:
			
		

> That's not the one I was talking about but that wouldn't be a bad choice either.



Who were you thinking about? :idunno:


----------



## TChase (Nov 10, 2004)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Who were you thinking about? :idunno:


I was talking about the UKF Regional Training Center in Wilton, NH.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 10, 2004)

TChase said:
			
		

> I was talking about the UKF Regional Training Center in Wilton, NH.



If I'm not mistaken, that is run my Mr. Anfuso(sp?) who was at one time a student of Mr. White.

Either place would be a hike from Boston. Fitchburg would probably be closer.

All good schools IMHO.


----------



## TChase (Nov 10, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, that is run my Mr. Anfuso(sp?) who was at one time a student of Mr. White.
> 
> Either place would be a hike from Boston. Fitchburg would probably be closer.
> 
> All good schools IMHO.


 
Correct.  He has been a student of Mike Pick for the last 10 or so years.  It is a hike...I drive there from RI every weekend.  It takes me 1.5 hours!


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 10, 2004)

TChase said:
			
		

> Correct.  He has been a student of Mike Pick for the last 10 or so years.  It is a hike...I drive there from RI every weekend.  It takes me *1.5 hours*!



Yowza!! Well, good for you man. That's dedication.  :ultracool


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow! It HAS been a long time, I remember Vinnie when he was a yellow belt


----------

